# Mesquite Slab Table



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey folks, I gave this piece of Mesquite to a young guy while at the Home Depot in Pittsfield, Ma. while on my trip last year. He was just a HD customer in the parking lot parked next to me. I was loading the my stuff without any problems, but he insisted on helping. A really polite young man, so I decided to give him this slab. He stated he was just getting into woodworking, and said he would make a table and send me pictures. I've heard that too many times, but figured I *would* one day hear from him.
The 2 pictures below is what he did. The slab is about 2 1/2 x 20 x 28, and is a book match up to the one I gave to Larry at Franklin Workshop, a member here. Sorry Larry, if I butchered your WB name.... Enjoy. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 14, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey folks, I gave this piece of Mesquite to a young guy while at the Home Depot in Pittsfield, Ma. while on my trip last year. He was just a HD customer in the parking lot parked next to me. I was loading the my stuff without any problems, but he insisted on helping. A really polite young man, so I decided to give him this slab. He stated he was just getting into woodworking, and said he would make a table and send me pictures. I've heard that too many times, but figured I *would* one day hear from him.
> The 2 pictures below is what he did. The slab is about 2 1/2 x 20 x 28, and is a book match up to the one I gave to Larry at Franklin Workshop, a member here. Sorry Larry, if I butchered your WB name.... Enjoy. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Well, when I posted the thread, one picture did not show even though it showed in the post while creating it. I'm going to insert it into this reply, but while replying, I can see it. So, maybe you guys will get 2 pictures for the price of one. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 14, 2019)

I'll try again............... Marc, if it doesn't show, lets work it out. What I did was copy and paste from the original. When it pasted, a box appeared, and showed where the picture came from, so I clicked, and it went into the post. When the thread was posted, one picture didn't show up, but when I'm typing, it is here watching what I do......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2019)

They are both here, nice table!


----------



## jasonb (Feb 14, 2019)

How come the table feet don't look the same in both pictures?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2019)

I see em in the second and 3rd posts....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 14, 2019)

It's a computer conspiracy, folks.. A couple days ago, only I could see what I was trying to post. Today, you guys here can see what I posted, but I can only see half of what I posted. It's driving me  or it's just that I'm ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 14, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> It's a computer conspiracy, folks.. A couple days ago, only I could see what I was trying to post. Today, you guys here can see what I posted, but I can only see half of what I posted. It's driving me  or it's just that I'm ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


A little of both!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> What I did was copy and paste from the original.


Jerry, when you copy and paste it, that doesn't always work.
You should use the "upload a file" button below the post /text box here.
Then it will upload to our server, and will always show up....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 15, 2019)

@Nubsnstubs 
Jerry, do you remember what kind of mesquite it was I got from you when you came through here? It's buried in my building right now or I would post a picture.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2019)

That’s sweet! Might be a WB member since he included his feet in the photo...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## djg (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice table. Amazing how he dried that cookie without any splitting. And managing to keep the bark on.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 16, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> Jerry, do you remember what kind of mesquite it was I got from you when you came through here? It's buried in my building right now or I would post a picture.


Eric, I don't remember what I gave you when I went through. If it was big, more than likely some type of South American Mesquite. 

Our Velvet Mesquite growing out in the desert doesn't get too big unless there is a definite water source. It the trees are on the bank of a wash and are big, there is a good chance there is underground water in the wash nurturing the trees. 

Most of the wood I get is from downed trees in town. You just don't see wild trees down in the desert. It just doesn't happen. Anyway, the wood I gave you is probably South American. Could be Chilean, Ecuadorian, or Peruvian. We might have some Honey Mesquite in town, but I don't think I've seen any wild trees. Mostly grown from seed and sold as landscape trees, same as the SA stuff. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks. It waz about 12" in diameter so...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 16, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks. It waz about 12" in diameter so...


More than likely one of them imports........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

